# Lump on Belly!!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd say take him to the vet. It could be he got bit by a spider or something and is having a minor reaction, but at least the vet should be able to give you peace of mind.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackie*

Jackie

I would call the vet and just ask on the phone.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Is it lower down - sort of towards the base of his his penis? If it is, then it might be a "gland" of another sort. I know my bassettX puppy really surprised me since my others and been adult rescues and I had never had a puppy.:doh:

If it doesn't hurt or itch I'd pretty much rule out a spider or insect bite.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

An update: took Cosmo to the vet today and the first thing he said was "uh-uh, I don't like this". After holding our breath for about 5 minutes while he extracted some of the liquid inside the lump it looks as though he has an infection (full of puss, ewww...). 

Apparently there is a little bit of scar-tissue on the lump which we did not see before, so it's likely that his exposed belly got nicked (who knows, perhaps our other dog or a branch or something) and then it got infected. Poor little guy was pretty brave at the vet and now is on antibiotics. They also are doing more tests to ensure it is not anything more than an infection. 

So $230 later we are glad that we didn't wait longer to take him to the vet. We are also glad we got accident insurance through the breeder!

Will keep you posted!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that you took him to the vet. Hope it is nothing serious and that the breeder will have some information on what could have caused it. Good luck and give him a big hug and kiss for being so brave at the vet.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad they discovered what it was and took care of it, and that you had the insurance for the bill.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Vet just called with some initial test results of the liquid in the lump. They have ruled out cancer (thank god). There is some bacteria but not a lot and the type of white blood cells seems to suggest a different trigger from a simple scrape or nick. Could be an infected insect bite or possibly a ruptured cyst. We have to wait another week now for further results.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

After we brought our pup home after a couple of days I noticed a bump low on belly, it was a weekend by Monday it was small then gone, happened twice was scared to, but then I saw her climb into a bush, new that was it, so glad you got your pup, it is always a relief it is nothing, and I don't have insurance, never mind putting it out for the pups.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

It was a Staph infection, aparently common on the belly for puppies. It's almost gone now with the antibiotics.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy to hear Cosmo is on the mend!


----------

